# Meet Jesse



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya

here's some snaps of Jesse, he's just over 5 months and a monster 
Soz if they're a bit big, i have resized them...honest


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh so sweet and those ears lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Love the 3rd pic down  she is so sweet thanks for sharing .....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahh he is so cute...lovely pics.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww what a little Cutie!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*PMSL paula she will get on fine with my Mia, she loves a wee dram too.
I'm so pleased to see your training her to be like her mum.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

carol said:


> oh so sweet and those ears lol


Carol thats what did it for us, those ears 



JANICE199 said:


> *PMSL paula she will get on fine with my Mia, she loves a wee dram too.
> I'm so pleased to see your training her to be like her mum.:lol::lol::lol:*


Oh course Janice, can't have a non drinker living with us can we   Saying that he's mad enough without a drink 

Thanks everyone


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

He's just adorable


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

What a beautiful and soulful face, gorgeous.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Cute girl - love those ears.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Paula,
I didn't realise you had got a new pup. He's a stunner, have you any uptodate pics of the others please I haven't seen them in a long time.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, love your puppy!! So cute. Love your signature pic too -love Jared Leto and 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How cute.. My first thought look at those ears.. they are longer than Weimy pups ears..

Please excuse my ignorance but what breed is he?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

stunning little griff


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

pommum said:


> Hey Paula,
> I didn't realise you had got a new pup. He's a stunner, have you any uptodate pics of the others please I haven't seen them in a long time.
> take care
> Sarah


Hiya Sarah, aww we're gluttons for punishment and one more doesn't make that much difference to our mad lot anyway 
I'll root out some recent mugshots of the others for you 



Lozzy8218 said:


> Hi, love your puppy!! So cute. Love your signature pic too -love Jared Leto and 30 Seconds to Mars.


Thanks! Ditto to 30STM 



momentofmadness said:


> How cute.. My first thought look at those ears.. they are longer than Weimy pups ears..
> Please excuse my ignorance but what breed is he?


Their ears are gorgeous (well we think so ) Jesse's got the longest ears out of all ours i think. He's a Grand Basset Griffon Vendeen, but known to us by many unprintable names


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw soo soo cute!!


----------

